# Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie?



## ninjaattack (12. Juni 2011)

Leute, ich verliere bald die Nerven.
HILFE!!!
Ich möchte dirt 3 mit meinem PS3 Controller spielen.
habe mit Motininoy den aktuellsten Treiber.
Trotzdem bekomme ich in den Steuerungsoptionen keine Möglichkeit den Controller zu aktivieren.
Jemand ne idee?

Danke


----------



## joel3214 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

Wie hast du ihn denn am PC angeschlossen über Kabel oder Bluetooth?


----------



## PHENOMII (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

Das Spiel sollte den Controller selber erkennen. Und um die Steuerung zu ändern brauchst du nur bei den jeweiligen Aktionen (bsw. Beschleunigen) die Eingabe-Taste zu drücken und dann eine beliebige Taste deines Controllers auszusuchen. Wird der Controller denn unter Windows richtig erkannt? (Start/Geräte und Drucker/rechtsklick bei HID-konformer Gamecontroller/Gamecontrollereinstellungen --> Eigenschaften )?? Falls ja sollte es eig keine Probleme geben


----------



## Dartwurst (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

Wichtig ist noch, das der Controller eingesteckt ist bevor Du das Spiel startest.


----------



## ninjaattack (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

@ joel3214:

Über Kabel 


@  PHENOMII:

Wird alles bei Eigenschaften richtig erkannt 


@  Dartwurst:

Ja ist er auch 


Aber trotzdem habe nur die Möglichkeit bei den Steuerungsoptionen bei Dirt 3 nur die Tastatur auszuwählen


----------



## mikee (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

Wähle im Motion Joy, in dem Modusmenü, die Xbox360 Controller emulation aus.
Bei mir ging es dann mit F12010.
War allerdings einiges schwerer als mit dem G25
Für Bluetooth muss man diesen Spezial USB Bluetooth Stick bestellen,
denke ich.
Denn mein Board hat eigentlich Bluetooth, doch Motion Joy erkennt nichts.


----------



## ninjaattack (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

Logitech Rumblepad 2, Dual Action Game Pad: Dirt 3

Damit hats funktioniert  Hurra!!!

Danke euch trotzdem


----------



## goldlife (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

ich hab das ausprobiert, aber leider kann ich im startmenü von dirt 3 nicht mehr mit ENTER oder START bestätigen.
wenn ich die Dateien wieder lösche, die man hier: Logitech Rumblepad 2, Dual Action Game Pad: Dirt 3 herunterladen kann, klappt es wieder.
ich habe mein ps3 controller mit MotioninJoy installiert, läuft auch im Geräte-Manager, nur mit DIRT 3 gibt es Probleme. Jemand eine Idee?

EDIT:
START-Taste mit dem PS3 controller ging doch.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller, aber wie????*

In Dirt3 ist die Steuerung derart degeneriert, dass kaum noch ein Unterschied zw analog und digital existiert, wenn man ein Gamepad einsetzt. 
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, Tastatur und X_input Pads, simultan zu verwenden. Dies funktioniert nur wenn man kein X_input Pad verwendet. Jedoch ist es mit meinem Wingman Cordless absolut unspielbar. Die Lenkachse reagiert derart willkürlich, als ob eine Empfindlichkeit von 1000% anliegt und das obwohl der Logitech Profiler auf 0% tatsächlicher Empfindlichkeit steht. Ein trauriger Witz. Man wird gezwungen den x_input Emu einzusetzten, der ermöglicht es die Achse mit so niedrieger Genauigkeit anzusprechen, das die Kisten plötzlich wie auf Schienen zu fahren sind und selbst Volllenkeinschläge bei 250km erzeugen nur gutmüdiges  'die Quer schlittern' . Überschlag ist fast schon ein Erfolgserlebnis.  

Toll WOW.  Dirt3 hat für mich den grössten Abstieg gemacht.

@*goldlife

Du kannst das schon erzwingen aber nur wenn du den Xinput EMU und den Profiler für dein Pad gleichzeitig verwendest. Erzeugst quasi ein Profil und suchst dir Tasten raus, die im Spiel eine konfrontationslose  Doppel - Belegung, zulassen. Z.B. 1 Taste ist gleichzeitig 'Blick nach rechts Gamepad RS x- +  POV  rechts'  In dem Fall wäre, die Menü Rechts Funktion und die 'Blick nach rechts' Funktion, des rechten Sticks, auf eine beliebige Taste reduzierbar.

Mit dem Emu kannst auch doppelt belegen aber ist leider nicht so flexibel
*


----------

